# Is it possible to be an Ebay buyer or an Ebay seller when living in Mexico?



## Tech Girl

Mexican Shipping and Delivery For Dummies:

Hi, I live in San Diego and I'm thinking of moving to Mexico. I don't have time to go to malls so I do 99% of my shopping online. Nothing beats being able to track a package that's being delivered straight to your front door, oh how I love that. I buy a lot of electronic gear, clothes, and books that are sent to me via FedEx or the United Parcel Service. 

Aside from Ebay, if I moved to Mexico would I be able to continue with my proclivity for ordering goods online from well known merchants like Newegg, Amazon, WalMart, JCPenny, Fredericks of Hollywood, and all the rest? I mean, does FedEx and U.P.S. make_ reliable, daily deliveries_ to Mexican households like they do here in the U.S.? 

And as for Ebay, does anyone living in Mexico constantly sell goods on Ebay to Ebay buyers who live in the United States? If so, how do they, with peace of mind, consistently ship their items to buyers in the United States without worrying about receiving negative feedback due to slow delivery or a stolen package? I'll note that I'm thinking of moving to Rosarito Beach, Tijuana or Guadalajara.


----------



## Grizzy

The shipping from Mexico to the US would be a nightmare. The cost and lost packages, extra time etc would defeat your best efforts. Unless you stored the goods you sold on the US side, and had someone to do your shipping or crossed over the border a few times a week to do it yourself, it would be a disaster. I am pretty sure there are forum members who have tried to sell on ebay from Mexico and will report personal experiences here.

As for buying on eBay and having it shipped to Mexico, most sellers won't. If they do ship internationally, the shipping costs are huge for most items and shipping times are varied. 

I have had items shipped directly to my home in Mx and through a mailbox address in Laredo Tx. The items shipped directly arrive much faster and usually cheaper but not always. Lost items are rarely tracked and never replaced. Fedex won't cover items they lose. If you do have to pay duty on items shipped it can be as high as 30% or more, depending on the items. I expect to wait 6 - 8 weeks for anything sent from the US. Even overnight Fedex packages take a week or longer. Again contacting Fedex or UPS or DHL re delayed or lost packages is futile. They simply do not care nor do they control the package once it is in Mexico despite what the fine print says. 

I would say do not move here and expect to be able to online shop the same way that you do in the US. It is not that simple.


----------



## Tech Girl

Grizzy said:


> I would say do not move here and expect to be able to online shop the same way that you do in the US. It is not that simple.


Wow so when you need a motherboard, a graphics card or more RAM what do you do, do you leave your residence, hop on a bus and go to an electronics store? Or put another way, if you prefer to build your own PC like gamers tend to do, do you think it best to stay in the U.S.? Kinda sounds like it...


----------



## Grizzy

Tech Girl said:


> Wow so when you need a motherboard, a graphics card or more RAM what do you do, do you leave your residence, hop on a bus and go to a electronics store? Or put another way, if you prefer to build your own PC like gamers tend to do you best stay in the U.S.?


There are sites to do online purchases from that are within Mexico. You didn't ask about them. The US is not the only country that sells online.

I hate to be so negative but I am sitting here waiting for a 3 year old used e-reader a friend sent me in November that is sitting somewhere in Monterrey. Tracking numbers show it there but no one will admit to having it. I would hate to be waiting for something crucial for a computer for 4 months. Maybe others have better experiences with packages than me. Mine has been so dismal I won't have anything shipped to me here from the US unless it is life or death and in that case I would make the drive to the US border for it.


----------



## Guest

Why screw around with e-Bay in the US and $40 international FedEx charges when you can do the same thing with MercadoLibre and Estafeta for shipping within MX for a lot less? (unless you haven't yet learned Spanish).

MercadoLibre México - Donde comprar y vender de todo.


----------



## Isla Verde

I occasionally buy small items from ebay (mostly inexpensive jewelry), and the things I've ordered have all arrived, taking anywhere from a couple of weeks to a month or longer. Also, I have ordered books and CDs from Amazon, and they've all arrived eventually. I've tried to order clothes from my favorite online catalog store in the US and was told me they don't ship to Mexico.


----------



## Tech Girl

Isla Verde said:


> I occasionally buy small items from ebay (mostly inexpensive jewelry), and the things I've ordered have all arrived, taking anywhere from a couple of weeks to a month or longer. Also, I have ordered books and CDs from Amazon, and they've all arrived eventually. I've tried to order clothes from my favorite online catalog store in the US and was told me they don't ship to Mexico.


Okay so you've ordered jewelry from Ebay and books from Amazon. What's the name of the commercial carrier who delivered the items to your door and, aside from the relatively long time it took to receive your item, in your opinion are they as reliable a carrier as FedEx and UPS? And what do you do when a key component on your computer dies (for example a graphics card or a memory module) what do you do when that happens in Mexico? I would imagine they have Radio Shacks in Mexico but please god tell me you have other options other than Radio Shack. If Radio Shack was the only place to buy computer parts in San Diego I think I'd leave San Diego, toss my computer in the trash, and join the Amish. I'll note that when a part on my desktop dies I'll use my laptop as a backup and then I'll order the part for my desktop from someone like Newegg and that part will be in my hands two or three days later.


----------



## Isla Verde

Tech Girl said:


> Okay so you've ordered jewelry from Ebay and books from Amazon. What's the name of the commercial carrier who delivered the items to your door and, aside from the relatively long time it took to receive your item, in your opinion are they as reliable a carrier as FedEx and UPS?


Seeing as I'm not in the habit of saving the packaging from the items I've ordered, I can't say for sure, but they were all delivered to my PO Box at my local branch of Correos Mexicanos.


----------



## kazslo

When electronic components or computer things die on me, I _unfortunately_ have to go to mercadolibre. Its much cheaper than any store I've found, but still more expensive than I'd pay on ebay (having it shipped to the US). The bummer on ebay is that reliable shipping through a major carrier with a tracking number is expensive, plus on most items coming from Asia you have to pay a hefty duty. All of that plus the item's cost is less than what I pay on mercadolibre, but still more than I'd pay if I lived in the US on ebay. 

UPS/DHL/FedEx has been quick and reliable for me, but *expensive*. I haven't used the regular postal service to receive international mail so I cannot comment.

Expect that unless you are importing a commercial amount of goods as far as electronics/computers, you will pay more in Mexico for the same item. In my experience, mercadolibre is the route to go, but make sure you ask questions first, as many sellers are worse than the Chinese on ebay when it comes to 'limited' descriptions. For instance, I bought a motherboard on ml, and when it came, it had no box, instructions, jumpers, nothing. Brand new, but nothing more than what was described arrived. However, it did arrive fast (2 days).


----------



## maesonna

I've bought some used books and the occasional other item from US and other countries, and they were sent by the postal services. 

The Mexican competitor for Radio Shack is Steren. I don't know if they're much different.

I can't see being an eBay seller with US customers being very lucrative because the international shipping costs are much greater whether you use couriers or postal services.

Like GringoCarlos says, there are domestic online marketplaces within Mexico, and there are domestic shippers.


----------



## makaloco

In La Paz there are computer service centers and stores other than Radio Shack. We even have an Apple service center. If something died, I'd go get it repaired or replaced (or just buy the component if appropriate). There are also a couple of really good hardware experts working freelance, and I know of one who builds systems. This in a town of 220K people, so surely you'd have even more options in larger cities like Tijuana and Guadalajara. 

I haven't ordered computer stuff online here, but I did buy a water pressure pump on Mercado Libre. It was delivered from Michoacán to my home in Baja California Sur in two business days, via Estafeta.


----------



## Guest

Tech Girl said:


> Wow so when you need a motherboard, a graphics card or more RAM what do you do, do you leave your residence, hop on a bus and go to an electronics store? Or put another way, if you prefer to build your own PC like gamers tend to do, do you think it best to stay in the U.S.? Kinda sounds like it...


Don't worry, there's plenty of gamers and good computer shops in Mexico, as long as you are not out in the sticks. Just be smart - find a good geek with a good computer shop, get his cell number and e-mail address and don't worry - he'll come to your home for whatever you need to do, with whatever you want put in the box. Tech calls too if needed. They can build whatever you want - if they don't have it in stock, they can get it within a day or two.

As far as online shopping in MX, there's plenty here for consumers who can't break the habit. Palacio de Hierro, Liverpool and Sears Mexico all have websites with online shopping and delivery to your door.

Amazon is no problem other than shipping costs. When I have ordered $125-150 of books, the shipping is typically another $60-75. BetterWorldBooks is hit or miss, depending on whether their warehouse people use the right freaking, complete MX address, but they do refund immediately if your stuff gets lost on the way. (sorry, I couldn't control myself)

As far as shipping into MX, DHL is better than the competition and equal costs IMHO.


----------



## Monty Floyd

I live in Rosarito. If I buy something online, I have it shipped to my son in San Diego. You can also get a PO box and have it shipped there. I think if you live in TJ or close to the border, you'll have an easier time having your purchases shipped to an address in the US where you can cross and pick it up.
Also, I used to live in a small town about 60 miles from San Luis Potosi (out in the sticks). I sold some stuff on MercadoLibre and shipped via Estafeta with no problems (within Mexico). A friend of mine sent me package from Houston and it took 3 months to get there.
IMO, cross border shipping is very slow, at best and risky, at worst, not to mention expensive.


----------



## sparks

DHL has the best reputation in my part of Mexico but be ready to call the local office checking on your package. Said they couldn't find my house and I had to go get it. My bank DHL'ed a debit card to me for $45us ... and forgot to bill me.

There's lots of computer techs that can get what you want and not that expensive. Buy a name brand computer here and they are expensive ... but have a local computer shop build one ... and reasonable.

I've even paid duty on books if they are not marked books ... from both Amazon and Powell's.


----------



## Isla Verde

sparks said:


> There's lots of computer techs that can get what you want and not that expensive. Buy a name brand computer here and they are expensive ... but have a local computer shop build one ... and reasonable.


My faithful laptop is on its last legs (¡pobrecito!), so I´m starting to think about getting a new computer, this time a PC. The boyfriend of the sister of one of my students has a small business which builds and sells computers to order. The price mentioned to me seems more than reasonable, and it beats trying to shlep one with me on the plane the next time I visit the States.


----------



## sparks

I got mine in Ajijic ... a complete system w/speakers and large flat screen for 6000 pesos ... and an English operating system. My Compaq I bought at Soriana didn't last 3 years and the parts could not be replaced. With generic builds you can replace each part.

Bought the new one because my Dell laptop died. Maybe the price of living on a dirt road (dust) a block from the beach


----------



## Isla Verde

sparks said:


> I got mine in Ajijic ... a complete system w/speakers and large flat screen for 6000 pesos ... and an English operating system. My Compaq I bought at Soriana didn't last 3 years and the parts could not be replaced. With generic builds you can replace each part.


What a great price! I hope I do as well with my contact here. One reason I need to replace my laptop is that my keyboard is falling apart and can't be replaced. And I'm looking forward to having a really big flat screen so I can watch movies without having to squint!


----------



## FHBOY

sparks said:


> I got mine in Ajijic ... a complete system w/speakers and large flat screen for 6000 pesos ... and an English operating system. My Compaq I bought at Soriana didn't last 3 years and the parts could not be replaced. With generic builds you can replace each part.
> 
> Bought the new one because my Dell laptop died. Maybe the price of living on a dirt road (dust) a block from the beach


 $472 USD!!!!!* Man, it doesn't pay for me to move my desktop from where I am sitting! 

*Today's exchange rate.


----------



## sparks

You can get an external keyboard for a laptop if that's the main problem .... and an external monitor

I got my PC with Lagunanet if you are in the Chapala area


----------



## Isla Verde

sparks said:


> You can get an external keyboard for a laptop if that's the main problem .... and an external monitor
> 
> I got my PC with Lagunanet if you are in the Chapala area


My computer guy got me an external keyboard for my laptop, but it was much too awkward using it. I'm in Mexico City, not in the Chapala area,so I'll have to use my contact here. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## Tech Girl

GringoCArlos said:


> Amazon is no problem other than shipping costs. When I have ordered $125-150 of books, the shipping is typically another $60-75.


What's the name of the shipping carrier(s) in your area (or Mexico at large) who delivers the items you ordered from Amazon to your front door and how long does it typically take for you to receive them from the merchant? Also, can you track the shipment online as it winds through Mexico? In other words can you track it from the point the package lands in Mexico all the way up to the point where it arrives at your local carrier's distribution center?


----------



## Guest

Tech Girl said:


> What's the name of the shipping carrier(s) in your area (or Mexico at large) who delivers the items you ordered from Amazon to your front door and how long does it typically take for you to receive them from the merchant? Also, can you track the shipment online as it winds through Mexico? In other words can you track it from the point the package lands in Mexico all the way up to the point where it arrives at your local carrier's distribution center?


DHL , and the order usually comes from their Germany distribution center. 

Amazon has 3 different delivery levels at different shipping costs, and it seems like they use DHL for the fastest two options. Otherwise, it comes through Correos Mexico. I have never had a problem with Amazon, except getting nicked once for duty when I ordered an outside thermometer along with books. I've never bothered about tracking things - it shows up when it shows up.


----------



## Isla Verde

GringoCArlos said:


> DHL , and the order usually comes from their Germany distribution center.
> 
> Amazon has 3 different delivery levels at different shipping costs, and it seems like they use DHL for the fastest two options. Otherwise, it comes through Correos Mexico. I have never had a problem with Amazon, except getting nicked once for duty when I ordered an outside thermometer along with books. I've never bothered about tracking things - it shows up when it shows up.


I didn't know that Igor was Bulgarian!

"I've never bothered about tracking things - it shows up when it shows up."- A good piece of advice for anyone thinking of moving to Mexico.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

For PC related stuff... I usually go to my local Plaza de la tecnología or my local PCdomino... the latter also has an online store thought, I guess it's reliable but I don't buy things in the net so who knows...


----------



## vitrsna

Hello Tech Girl...I have lived in Mexico for 9 years, first in Guadalajara and now in Colima. I have never used EBay but i have ordered many items on-line from the USA, England, Australia, Spain...had them shipped directly to my address in Colima and have never had an order that didn't arrive (between 7 days to 3 weeks).

It all depends what you order and how. For example, i order books, garden seeds from just about everywhere, certain oils and herbs, and rechargeable electric toothbrushes, etc. You don't want to use a private carrier for your purchases. Everything i order is via international mail service (not registered, no return receipts), either regular or priority. Practically all the orders via private carrier (dhl, ups, etc) go through customs and there are frequently problems.

Most on-line vendors who ship internationally are savvy about this and offer an "international mail" delivery option.

Colima has super mail service so how successful you are may depend on where you live and how the mail service is there. It helps to get to know the person who delivers your mail.

My orders are generally fairly small and not very expensive which may also be a factor in my success. i hope i am not being repetitive here because i haven't read any of the previous posts. I think you can order from EBay but it all depends on what you want to order. Hope this helps,


----------



## vitrsna

whoops! i forgot to mention mercadolibre.com.mx which is a buy/sell place here in Mexico. i have heard people say they have had good results. i search there but haven't yet found what i was looking for.


----------



## kokiwebs

It is indeed- I have done it. But postal service is horrible, and with new "security" regulations packages to/from the US via regular post can take up to 8 weeks...so I gave up.


----------



## Detailman

GringoCArlos,

Now you are from Norway. Did you happen to run across my wife by any chance? She is from Denmark. If you didn't, perhaps one of your other split personalities might have. Why don't you ask the one from Wales as well as the one from Bulgaria. They might have met her.

She suggests that the next time we are in Mexico we should have the 3 of you over for a drink. Or are there more than 3 of you? I have heard cases where there are dozens. If that is the case I might go broke on the drinks.  How do you keep track of yourself? :juggle:


----------



## mickisue1

Detailman said:


> GringoCArlos,
> 
> Now you are from Norway. Did you happen to run across my wife by any chance? She is from Denmark. If you didn't, perhaps one of your other split personalities might have. Why don't you ask the one from Wales as well as the one from Bulgaria. They might have met her.
> 
> She suggests that the next time we are in Mexico we should have the 3 of you over for a drink. Or are there more than 3 of you? I have heard cases where there are dozens. If that is the case I might go broke on the drinks.  How do you keep track of yourself? :juggle:


He needs to change his name, as well. GringoKarl or GringoCarl is a good idea.


----------



## Detailman

GringoCArlos:

Another one arises! Finland!

At least you are keeping your alter egos close by in Scandinavian countries. With that in mind I think I will serve Aquavit (right from the freezer), herring, lox salmon, shrimp, cold cuts and assorted cheeses with some caraway rye bread and french bread. And of course we will need some beer as a chaser. Finish off with Cherry Heering and a coffee. :hungry: arty:

Tell me how many are coming. Four now? Or are there more?:tea:

I think that is the least I can do for my wife’s fellow Scandinavian who has a magic wand. :first: The six (8? 10? 12?) of us should have a good conversation! (And a fun party!!)


----------



## Guest

Detailman said:


> Another one arises! Finland!
> 
> At least you are keeping your alter egos close by in Scandinavian countries. With that in mind I think I will serve Aquavit (right from the freezer), herring, lox salmon, shrimp, cold cuts and assorted cheeses with some caraway rye bread and french bread. And of course we will need some beer as a chaser. Finish off with Cherry Heering and a coffee. :hungry: arty:
> 
> Tell me how many are coming. Four now? Or are there more?:tea:
> 
> I think that is the least I can do for my wife’s fellow Scandinavian who has a magic wand. :first: The six (8? 10? 12?) of us should have a good conversation! (And a fun party!!)


What, no lutefisk? If you have lutefisk and pickled herring, fix enough for 12, because it's been too long doing without, and I'll eat it all .....and some nice jam to go along. I know I'm dreaming, but thanks for the offer. Haven't checked shipping from igourmet, but they do ship.


----------



## Detailman

GringoCArlos said:


> What, no lutefisk? If you have lutefisk and pickled herring, fix enough for 12, because it's been too long doing without, and I'll eat it all .....and some nice jam to go along. I know I'm dreaming, but thanks for the offer. Haven't checked shipping from igourmet, but they do ship.


My wife didn't know what lutefisk was. (Had to look it up.) Never had it with the numerous smorgasbords my father-in-law prepared. They truly were a site to behold as he was a butcher and had also worked in delis in Denmark. They were an all night feast and then carried on the next day.


----------



## Guest

Jah Jah, dat's becuz ve Norvegians an Svedes all know dem Danes gots all de money, so dey don't have to eat vat ve do. Dey gots fridges an ve could never pay for one.  Yah know, some black puddin would hit the spot right about now.


----------



## Detailman

GringoCArlos said:


> Jah Jah, dat's becuz ve Norvegians an Svedes all know dem Danes gots all de money, so dey don't have to eat vat ve do. Dey gots fridges an ve could never pay for one.  Yah know, some black puddin would hit the spot right about now.


You get 10 out of 10 for your humour. That was hilarious!!


----------



## mickisue1

GringoCArlos said:


> Jah Jah, dat's becuz ve Norvegians an Svedes all know dem Danes gots all de money, so dey don't have to eat vat ve do. Dey gots fridges an ve could never pay for one.  Yah know, some black puddin would hit the spot right about now.


Having listened to more conversations of first and second generation Finnish Americans than I want to think about--my mother in law's mom came over on the boat--I feel that I should report you to the Finnish American Authenticity Committee.

That was a Scandinavian accent, not Finlander. The languages are very different. Lots of "eees" and "ahhh" at the end of Finlander talk.

In fact, my husband swears you can just put "ia" at the end of a word, and it instantly becomes Finnish.

The sloping forehead works, though.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> That was a Scandinavian accent, not Finlander. The languages are very different. Lots of "eees" and "ahhh" at the end of Finlander talk.


From what I know of language families, Finnish is related to Hungarian and not at all to Swedish, et al.


----------

